# Kamasutra Früher und Heute



## Siralos (20 Apr. 2009)

Früher:





Heute:


----------



## Tokko (20 Apr. 2009)

Da ist ohne Zweifel was dran.

Geht halt alles den Bach runter. Nichts ist wie es mal war.

Schönen Dank Siralos.


----------

